# Is there any way to connect this fan to the ceiling?



## farmerjohn1324 (Feb 28, 2017)

Apparently, it fell.

It doesn't look like the metal box attached to the ceiling will accommodate the top of the fan.

Any ideas? This fan will probably be above a bed.


----------



## havasu (Feb 28, 2017)

That is a flat ceiling mount fan. You need a fan which uses the extension down rods.

Not to mention you are missing the upper mounting hardware for that specific fan.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Feb 28, 2017)

havasu said:


> That is a flat ceiling mount fan. You need a fan which uses the extension down rods.
> 
> Not to mention you are missing the upper mounting hardware for that specific fan.




So is there any way to do this tomorrow? What should I buy? Without replacing the fan?


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 28, 2017)

The short answer is yes. There are 229 options (10 pages!) at Home Depot alone. So find the manufacturer and decide if you want to flush mount it or put it on a down rod......

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Lighting...Ceiling-Fan-Mounting-Kit/N-5yc1vZbvn0Z1z0ti21


----------



## havasu (Feb 28, 2017)

SNS is spot on. The problem with Home Depot is all the items listed are on their web site, and virtually nothing will be at a store. By the time you pick up some of the needed parts, pay for shipping, then wait 1-2 weeks, you could go down to their store and pick up something new for about the same price. I've seen very good full ceiling fans for sale there for ~$65.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Feb 28, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> The short answer is yes. There are 229 options (10 pages!) at Home Depot alone. So find the manufacturer and decide if you want to flush mount it or put it on a down rod......
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/b/Lighting...Ceiling-Fan-Mounting-Kit/N-5yc1vZbvn0Z1z0ti21




Home Depot said this is  hugger fan and I should be able to take off the top of the fan and find the brackets.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 28, 2017)

for now, take the weight off the electrical wire by supporting or removing the fixture.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Feb 28, 2017)

kok328 said:


> for now, take the weight off the electrical wire by supporting or removing the fixture.



I didn't. But I'll be back there tomorrow. I really hope that I can remove the plate on top of the fan and that the brackets will be under that. That's what I was told at Home Depot. If not, I just hope there is some way of doing this without having to special order parts because I don't have several weeks for this.


----------



## JoeD (Feb 28, 2017)

You need to replace that pancake box with one that is rated for a fan. They are built sturdier to hold the weight of the fan.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Feb 28, 2017)

JoeD said:


> You need to replace that pancake box with one that is rated for a fan. They are built sturdier to hold the weight of the fan.



I'm assuming they sell these at Home Depot?

And will this solve my problem if I don't have a bracket?

I'm hoping the bracket will be found if I can remove the cover on top of the fan, but if not, I'll have to special order.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 28, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> I'm assuming they sell these at Home Depot?
> 
> And will this solve my problem if I don't have a bracket?
> 
> I'm hoping the bracket will be found if I can remove the cover on top of the fan, but if not, I'll have to special order.



Are you sure the fan blades won't hit the ceiling?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Feb 28, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Are you sure the fan blades won't hit the ceiling?



I won't be sure of anything until I try it.

I'm just hoping my bracket issue isn't an issue.


----------



## JoeD (Feb 28, 2017)

The fan rated box is only the electrical junction box. It has stronger attachment points to hold the weight of the fan. 
If parts of the fan are missing they still need to be replaced.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Feb 28, 2017)

JoeD said:


> The fan rated box is only the electrical junction box. It has stronger attachment points to hold the weight of the fan.
> If parts of the fan are missing they still need to be replaced.



Can you find a picture of one of these?


----------



## JoeD (Feb 28, 2017)

From home depot. Note the large stud on the left side of the box for the fan. Not the light hole at the bottom for a cover.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 1, 2017)

Part of the problem may be that the beam it is hanging from, looks thinner than the base of the fan.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 1, 2017)

You have a low sloped ceiling, so that fan wi work just fine.

Part of the problem is that, that pancake box may only be screwed to the 1x trim board, so replacing the pancake with a deeper box, screwed too that same 1x, gains you nothing more than more space for the wiring, which you already have in the fan canopy.

However, if that pancake box is already screwed to the ridge, simply attaching the fan mounting bracket to the pancake box and reassembling the fan will complete your project.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Mar 1, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> You have a low sloped ceiling, so that fan wi work just fine.
> 
> Part of the problem is that, that pancake box may only be screwed to the 1x trim board, so replacing the pancake with a deeper box, screwed too that same 1x, gains you nothing more than more space for the wiring, which you already have in the fan canopy.
> 
> However, if that pancake box is already screwed to the ridge, simply attaching the fan mounting bracket to the pancake box and reassembling the fan will complete your project.



But I think the current pancake box is not strong enough to support a fan


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 1, 2017)

Good deal, your money, your time.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 1, 2017)

Before assuming anything, examine all the parts. Is anything broken? Or did it just loosen up and slip off? Maybe it's because the fan had too much vibration, etc. etc.


----------

